# Visa Issuing Authority



## katsi (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm applying for a Tier 2 General Migrant visa to the UK from Canada. This is my 4th visa there, and I've noticed some changes in the applications. In listing my previous visas, I have normally just been asked for the VAF number. But this one now wants the issuing authority of my previous visas; I have no idea what to put. I am applying to the UK from Canada, which outsources all the visa stuff to the private company, Worldbridge. There is no 'Issuing Authority' on any of visas; the closest is 'Place of Issue', which states a city. On the application portion, it gives the help of putting either 'British High Consulate, Embassy'. Worldbridge is neither of those. What do I put?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It will be either BHC, Ottawa or UKBA, NYC.


----------



## katsi (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

